

72% of iPad users do not own an iPhone - sinzone
http://www.fabcapo.com/2011/04/72-of-ipad-users-do-not-own-iphone.html

======
tomkarlo
I have an iPhone and an iPad and I don't even bother to sync my music to my
iPad - why would I when I always have the iPhone with me anyway, and I have
Pandora on the iPad as a backup? It just eats up space I could be using for
movies and other things more appropriate to the iPad.

Frankly, I also don't bother to sync my iTunes to my work laptop (which is
where I spent the most time sitting around) and I notice that people at the
office don't seem to any more either, they just use their phones. It's
partially because it's not really any easier to listen to music on your
computer any more than an iPhone or Android phone.

Feel like there's an assumption here that an iPad is a giant iPhone and I
think that's as faulty as considering it a tiny laptop and evaluating it on
that basis. Just not the same.

~~~
somebear
Just FYI: You are able to play music from your iPhone through iTunes without
having any music on your laptop.

Just plug it in, but don't sync it (apart from the initial 1-step sync), open
the iPhone in the iTunes sidebar, and you should be able to play your music
right away including playlists (some authorisation might be needed). Works
very well for me.

~~~
tomkarlo
Thanks, but when I'm at work I use headphones (as I assume most folks do.)
It's easiest to just plug them into my iPhone. (I do keep a power cord around
for the phone.)

Has the additional side benefit that my play counts stay more accurate.

------
kadavy
Nice opportunity for Apple to use the iPad as an entry-point for customers. It
worked for the iPod, which I think made a lot of people more comfortable with
the idea of using Apple products; and probably prompted many people's first
MacBook purchases.

~~~
joaquin_win
I agree with this. I have a nexus one and an ipad and if apple gets
multitasking correctly when I decide to change phone I'll probably go with an
iPhone.

~~~
dangero
What's wrong with their current multitasking solution?

~~~
AllenKids
Technically I prefer Apple's approach. Android devices will always, sooner or
later, reach a point that you have to manually kill off some apps.

But the app switch interface in iOS is less than desirable, it'll quickly
clutter up even if you do not feel the lag, you'd wanna X everything off just
so you don't have to scroll to the left 6 times to reach the app you intended
for.

~~~
barrkel
Speak for yourself re Android - I never have to kill off apps in my Nexus One
running 2.3.

~~~
joaquin_win
I don't kill anything either.

What I meant by my original comment is that for me it doesn't work as I'd
like. It may be an issue with the apps I use or iOS's way of doing multi-
tasking.

I listen to 5by5 podcasts (atomic web browser) and follow the discussions on
irc (Colloquy for iPad).

I someone posts a link on the irc and I follow it when I come back to colloquy
I don't get any of the messages sent while I wasn't looking...

When I use the AndChat in my Nexus One I can happily go watch a lolcat and
when I get back I can read all of the I can haz messages everyone sent while I
was looking at the site.

That use case is the one I consider broken in iOS, maybe Apple doesn't care
about people who still use irc or maybe it's Colloquy that's broken.

------
albemuth
That's got to be a tough number to swallow for RIM since they're making the
Playbook somewhat dependent on having a BB as well.

------
michaelpinto
I find myself using both devices in very different ways — for example I'll
listen to an audio book on my iPhone but read an eBook on my iPad. I realize
that both formats are "mobile devices" but in many ways they each feel like
their own category in terms of usability. I also notice that I use the iPhone
for very quick tasks while I'm standing and on the go (i.e. multitasking) —
while the iPad is best if you want to ignore everything else around you.

~~~
Terretta
iPhone is for utilities, iPad for immersion.

------
hartror
Scratching my head how they collected this data. The comScore MobiLens[1] site
doesn't seem to be any more forthcoming than the report[2] itself.

Anecdotally I don't know anyone who owns an iPad that doesn't own an iPhone.
Not saying they don't exist but it does make the report a little hard to
swallow when there is no insight into their research methods.

[1] <http://comscore.com/Products_Services/Product_Index/MobiLens>

[2]
[http://www.comscore.com/Press_Events/Press_Releases/2011/4/A...](http://www.comscore.com/Press_Events/Press_Releases/2011/4/Apple_iOS_Platform_Outreaches_Android_by_59_Percent_in_U.S)

~~~
mbateman
Counter-anecdotally: I know a handful of people who decided that they wanted
both an iPhone and an iPad in the last few months, but can only afford one,
and go with the iPad.

------
cschep
I am a long time iPhone user who just picked up an iPad 2. I still find myself
consistently reaching for my phone when the iPad is just as close by. Possibly
habit, but I definitely think these products are very different and don't
"need" each other at all. Not something I think I "got" until having them both
around and letting my brain decide between them.

~~~
yurisagalov
I do agree that the devices are not dependent, but I disagree with the first
part.

You reach for the iPhone instead of the iPad because the devices are _the
same_, and the iPhone is already satisfying whatever task that you're doing.

I had an iPad for the longest time, and couldn't figure out what to do with
it. I always had the iPhone with me, and so I was used to using it for all the
same tasks as the iPad. Finally, I just gave it to my mom, who uses it around
the house and does not own an iPhone

~~~
glhaynes
In a way they're very similar, but I think of the situation similarly to my
main computer: an 11" laptop with a 27" display that it spends about half the
time attached to. Sure, the ultimate would be something that could fit into my
pocket but fold out to wall-sized... but until that's available, I'll continue
to want devices of varying sizes and levels of portability.

------
rflrob
The author seems to be assuming that all iPad owners have or will soon have a
smartphone. I don't know that this is the case: my mom got my grandmother an
iPad, but there's no way she needs a smartphone for anything.

~~~
kalleboo
Just because you don't _need_ a smartphone doesn't mean you won't get one.
Come contract renewal, she'll probably get an Android phone whether she wants
to or not (in the U.S., it may take another contract cycle, but here in
Europe, everyone is giving out entry-level Android phones from ZTE, Sony
Ericsson etc as freephones)

~~~
Samuel_Michon
I believe there's a relation between handset price and advanced use. People
with cheapo smartphones often don't even realize that they can send emails,
browse the web, and use apps with their phone. The vast majority of Nexus S
and iPhone owners use at least some of the smartphone features that their
device offers.

I mention this because I think GP was talking about people using smartphones,
not simply owning one. I know plenty of folks who own Nokia and LG smartphones
but have never downloaded an app, visited a website on their phone, or synced
their phone to a computer.

------
mcdaid
I bought an iPad2 the other day, the apple shop girl seemed pretty shocked
that I had never owned an apple device before and even more so that I had
never used iTunes. I might have showed her my £10 phone but that might have
been too much for her.

As far as putting music on the iPad, I am not sure if I will even bother.
There are plenty of cheap mp3 players which don't require converting wma files
and itunes hastle.

